# 1971 GTO big block swap



## 71gto (Apr 7, 2012)

Has anyone had experience swapping a big block chevy into a goat? im going to be putting one in and was wondering what kind of problems someone might have already ran into or seen. thanks!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

1st problem is, there is no need to put a Chebby in a Pontiac. You'll get all the grunt you want with a 400/455 Pontiac.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm Chevy powered and proud .

If you're serious about the swap you'll need the Chevy frame mounts (the holes are already in the frame crossmember) and a Chevy type trans. Despite the anamosity you'll hear about the swap it's relatively easy as the A body GTO is just a better looking Chevelle under the skin. Aside from that the wiring is a little different but nothing major.

Also, if your car still has the original motor I would save it (I did) if you ever plan to go back to original.

I would recommend the Chevy 12 bolt rear also as it's able to stand up to the power of the BB Chevy. Pontiac though so too in 1970 as it installed them behind the 455 GTO's that year.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

:agree
It's a simple drop-in swap. You have to get the Chevy frame mounts and use the Chevy bolt pattern tranny behind the engine, which may require a driveshaft yoke change, depending on what tranny is in the car now. The Chevy starter is on the opposite side from the Pontiac, so you might want to get a Chevelle battery tray and put the battery on the passenger side to avoid running an 8-foot long positive battery cable around the front of the engine. If the BBC alternator is on the "wrong" side, you'll also have to modify your alternator wire harness, but that's no big deal.

I've dropped Chevy's in Pontiacs and Pontiacs in Chevys, and it's a simple swap with a few pieces of hardware.:cheers

Lars


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I think you need the chevy inner fender well for the battery tray mount. I would put the bat in the trunk and get the weight advantage and clean up the engine compartment.


----------



## 71gto (Apr 7, 2012)

Sweet thanks for all the good information! Very helpfull. Im a chevy boy at heart so I figure my:lol: gto needs a chevy heart add well


----------

